# Wood Shop Inheritance



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

Guys I need some help. I inherited a property that had a 40x40 woodshop with large woodshop tools, planners, jointers shapers 14" table saw with batwing, etc.. I am going to have to sell it all because I can not keep the property but have no clue where to start as far as selling. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not a wood working guy myself, but I would start by identifying the make and model of all of the equipment, basically a detailed inventory. If you can turn on all of the motors, etc to make sure they run to further evaluate condition. Take a bunch of well lit and clear pictures. You could then list them for sale on Ebay or Craigslist or 2cool or some online forums that specialize in wood working. Another option would be to take them to a consignment auction house and put them on the block there. Last suggestion from me, sell them with the property. Might not get max $ but you would not have to deal with the above.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Like stated above, you got to know what you have and it's condition. If they are in good working order and major brands, then they will sell easy as long as you don't expect new tool prices.

Craigslist....not my thing and could be a hassle.

eBay...might not sell because of shipping costs and fees. Local pickup listings

2cool classifieds...will work, again, local pickup. It's free

Garage sale type deal. If it's close to a major city, items will be sold.

Selling it along with the property is a great idea.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Take pics and post it on 2coolfishing.

You will move a bunch here...


----------



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

Thanks guys, not sure how to post pics from my outlook inbox when it ask for a URL


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

jeff1107 said:


> Thanks guys, not sure how to post pics from my outlook inbox when it ask for a URL


click manage attachments

then a bunch of browse buttons pull up 
add the photo then hit upload


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Like said above, post on this forum. Give a location also.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Where are you located


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

boltmaster said:


> Where are you located


Ditto......... I'm always interested in additional toys.


----------



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

*Shop tools "MANY MORE"*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I forgot my manners in my first post and did not extend my condolences to you and your family for your loss. Please accept them now.

Those are some very nice professional grade looking tools. I hope you find a good home for the tools.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Ditto......... I'm always interested in additional toys.


Me too!!! Location??


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would be interested in a few things. Keep us updated.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice meeting you today Jeff!!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Here is another forum that has plenty of folks that can help you.

The Garage Journal


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

RB II said:


> I forgot my manners in my first post and did not extend my condolences to you and your family for your loss. Please accept them now.
> 
> Those are some very nice professional grade looking tools. I hope you find a good home for the tools.


That is a very nice thing to say...


----------



## Stevieray54 (Dec 26, 2013)

You might check with a club in Houston called Houston Wood wokers, AS well as check with Rocklers


----------



## MaJohn287 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am interested if you still have them available.


----------



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

*Updated Tool List*

I still have the 14" tablesaw with a batwing, 20" planner, shaper that has never been used and a 8" jointer, as well a lot of old hand tools. Feel free to call or text me with any questions. Everything is located in Wallisville Tx which is about 8 miles north from Anahuac off I-10. My number is 281 eight three 9 nine 3 five 8.


----------

